

OrientDB 2.0-M1 is now released - evert0n
http://www.orientechnologies.com/orientdb-2-0-m1/

======
lvca
Thanks to have started this thread. OrientDB represents the evolution of the
Graph Database concept, where Vertices can be Documents. So you can have:

\- a more flexible Neo4j, with a Multi-Master replication

\- a more powerful MongoDB: documents can link each other, not only embed them

The new Studio web tool is a step forward any other web tools in NoSQL space.
The Graph Editor is alive. You can display your database as a nice graph, but
you can also interact with it without writing code. This is the first time a
Graph Database provides such powerful tool for FREE in bundle with the engine.

Last, but not least, the Apache2 license makes OrientDB a perfect choice also
for Commercial Applications where can use it for FREE. The community behind
OrientDB is already big and it's growing every day with new users and
contributors.

Yesterday we released 2.0-M1, this is the first step to the final 2.0
scheduled for the next weeks. Please help us to improve OrientDB with your
feedbacks (also broken links in documentation :-) ) and contributions.

[http://www.orientechnologies.com/why-
orientdb/](http://www.orientechnologies.com/why-orientdb/)

------
xiunhao888
A lot of links don't work / are not available, got "Ooops... Error 404" (e.g.:
[http://www.orientechnologies.com/docs/2.0/orientdb-
etl.wiki/...](http://www.orientechnologies.com/docs/2.0/orientdb-
etl.wiki/Configuration-File))

~~~
lvca
Thanks for the report, we have fixed them in ETL pages (This is due the new
documentation imported from GitHub).

